# Which External Filter



## stujo (30 May 2010)

Am just about to take delivery of a 200 ltr tank from Aquariums Ltd.  Have had a break from fishkeeping so am catching up by reading a lot of good stuff on here (e.g. great posting on Akadama).  Have got most things sorted now but cannot seem to decide which external filter/s to go for.   The tank will be quite heavily planted with pressurised Co2 and have taken note of the 10x turnover target - may not go quite that far but however my shortlist is as follows:

I have a maximum height in my cabinet of 533mm so some of the larger (taller) filters are non starters

1.  Like the look of the JBL cristalprofi E1500 at around Â£140

2.  Could go for two Eheim Classics 2217+ - ok a bit steam-age, but had one previously and it was faultless.   Would also give backup if one failed - however, perhaps I could do better than these?

3.  Could go for two Eheim Professional III 2073 at about Â£125 each incl media ( and incl 10% discount from Zooplus)

4  Finally could go for a Eheim Professional 3e 2076 at around Â£275 (ish) incl media, but perhaps overly complex and have seen a few negative comments about these.

If I don't go for the JBL it will be Eheim - but which one/s???

Any comments/suggestions gratefully received - thanks


----------



## jmkgreen (30 May 2010)

I'd go for option 3. The jbl 1500 I got for Â£80-90 during a zooplus promotion - bargain but the media is mainly sponge so I'll be swapping in something better over time.

I can also vouch for an Eheim 2075 which just works and has great media though more expensive. This has been running on my tank (4x4x2ft) around a year now. The accessories with the eheims are not as good as the jbl ones in my opinion.

Hope that provides food for thought.


----------



## Nick16 (30 May 2010)

if i were you i would go for the JBL series filters (many on here recommend them) and get them from zooplus. but purchase 2 filters so you have a backup or a 'redundant system' 

you will get better flow, clean them alternately, and if you do have any problems you are not up the preverbial creek.


----------



## stujo (3 Jun 2010)

Still not convinced totally re JBL Cristalprofi - see attached links from Youtube



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TyYqNgm ... re=related


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jun 2010)

Hi,
   I'm fairly certain you'll find Eheim filters generally to be quieter than most. The disadvantages are that they are also generally more expensive and that they are a bit optimistically rated in terms of flow. However, if low noise is a priority then these should be seriously considered.

Cheers,


----------



## stujo (4 Jun 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for your input Ceg, I'm going to go with 2 off 2217 Classics, ok perhaps not the most modern filter but have had one before (sold complete setup when I had to go and work in Germany for a few years).   As you say Eheim filters are normally quiet and the Classics are good workhorses and seem to last for years.  
P.S. having just returned to fishkeeping again, I have been reading up a lot of your posts on here and have really learnt a lot particularly re pressurised Co2, substrates, etc etc., really good stuff.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jun 2010)

Hi,
   Glad you find the data useful.   You'll be happy to hear that there is no shame in the Classic line of Eheims filters. They function just as well now as ever. The only real improvements in some models of their newer line is in the pump capacity and filter media capacity, unfortunately, with a commensurate increase in price. I forget the thread, but someone, recently, actually had the unmitigated gall to refer to the Classic line as "Steam-driven" after which I virtually fell off my chair.

Cheers,


----------



## JAS (5 Jun 2010)

I definitely agree that 2217's are the way to go. I've used Eheim Pro and Pro II filters for about ten years and recently needed two more. I don't like the look of the Pro III filters so I opted for Classic's, and I much prefer them. The simplicity of the design wins out over the supposedly easier maintenance on the newer models.

Put the bio media in a net bag so it can be easily removed for rinsing in a bucket of tankwater, and a Classic is every bit as easy to clean as the filter baskets in the Pro. IMO easier, because the Pro's can't be backflushed. Buy a siphon starter bulb and the potential priming problem goes away. Suddenly the "benefits" of the Pro look more like an unnecessary expense and a truckload of extra fiddly bits to clean (or lose) at maintenance time.


----------



## stujo (5 Jun 2010)

JAS thanks for your input, good to know you have tried other Eheims and prefer the Classic - "yes" I read an article about servicing them including backflushing.  As a matter of interest what type of net bag did you use for the media, presumably the mesh shouldn't be too fine to impede flow etc?  So you think the syphon starter bulb useful - how does this work, or is it just to save a mouthful of tank water?
regards

Clive - Oops - the comment about Classics being a bit "steam age" was in fact me in my initial posting (above).  I didn't actually mean this in a derogatory way as I have only ever used Classics and am going to order two more.  What I meant was they don't have some of the "convenience" features like separate media baskets, single quick release lever for hoses, priming button etc.  I do realise that they are really good workhorses, simple, quiet and last "forever" - regards


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Jun 2010)

Oh, so you were the culprit!   That's choice material for a sitcom! Yeah, I have to agree, if you want those modcons you'll have to go for the Pro II or Pro III series, and pay extra no doubt. If you want those features you can always go for second hand Pro II...

Cheers,


----------



## JAS (5 Jun 2010)

stujo said:
			
		

> JAS thanks for your input, good to know you have tried other Eheims and prefer the Classic - "yes" I read an article about servicing them including backflushing.  As a matter of interest what type of net bag did you use for the media, presumably the mesh shouldn't be too fine to impede flow etc?  So you think the syphon starter bulb useful - how does this work, or is it just to save a mouthful of tank water?


I use Zoobest filter bags bought from AquaristikShop, but Eheim, AquaMedic and lots of other companies make them. I've found the 10x50cm coarse green bag is perfect for the 2217 and doesn't seem to impede flow at all. The starter bulb is exactly as you said, it just means you don't get a mouth full of tank water; Eheim and Fluval both make their own version, and while it's not something you _need_, I've always found them useful even when using filters with a built-in priming function.

It's funny you mention the single quick-release lever, because I've always hated those. The original Pro had a single hose unit just like the Pro II and the Pro III. But instead of having a single lever to shut-off and release the hoses, the input and output still had individual taps. Maybe it's The Matrix at work again, as ceg so often says, but I've always understood that if you need to slow a pump's flow down for any reason, you should slow it down from the _output_ side to avoid starving the pump of water. A quick-release mechanism which shuts off both hoses makes that all but impossible, even if it is safer for those who might otherwise forget and leave the taps open... not that I ever did that. 

My only complaints about the Classic filters are very minor. They don't expel air as efficiently as the newer models, so they're more likely to be slightly noisy for a few hours when they're first switched on. My other minor niggle is that the maximum flow of 1000lph_ is_ a little sluggish. The Classic series now jumps from the 2217 to the 2260 with nothing in between; a filter with flow around 1500lph would fill the gap nicely.

I should probably add for anyone else reading this thread that I've never had any problems with the Pro or Pro II. Every Eheim I've used has had a rock solid motor that seems to run and run no matter what you throw at it, and in ten years I've only had to replace a worn-out impeller or sealing ring twice. But for me personally, I no longer see the point of a fancy pants filter that doesn't do its basic job any better than the 30-year-old legend.


----------



## Vaevictus (6 Jun 2010)

The sunsun filters (only sold in the uk by all pond solutions) are very cheap yet get excellent reviews


----------



## stujo (6 Jun 2010)

JAS - thanks for your helpful comments, really useful - cheers


----------

